# Gaza frequens ...



## Whodunit

Here's a Latin pangram that really puzzles me:

*Gaza frequens Libycos duxit Karthago triumphos.*

I kind of understand the gist of it, but I don't know which word is in the subject, while the other one could be in the vocative or ablative. There have been several attempts to translate it on the Internet. Mine would be:

*Crowded Carthage led the Libyans to triumphs by (the help of) treasure.*

This is what I've figured out:
gaza - nom./abl. sg. = treasure
frequens - nom. sg. = crowded
Libycos - acc. pl. = the Libyans
duxit - 3rd sg. perf. act. ind. = he led
Karthago - nom. sg. (acc.?) - Carthage
triumphos - acc. pl. = triumphs

... reading it like this:

*Gazā frequēns Libycōs duxit Karthāgo triumphōs.*

It would be great if you could provide your own versions. I'll be collecting them ...


----------



## judkinsc

Why not just "Carthage, crowded with treasure, led the Libyans to triumphs."
i.e. Carthage was a good leader and had lots of gold to support its wars.

Or, generally, "Rich Carthage led the Libyans to triumphs."

Triumphs are victory parades, of course.  They only refer to military victories as what led up to the triumph through a city.  Thus, we have triumphal arches, which were built in recognition of the triumph and through which triumphal processions passed.  Napolean built one in Paris, l'Arc de Triomphe, for the same reason.

Carthage is basically Libya, so it makes perfect sense.  They were well able to support their wars with national funds.

It's a standard listing in my dictionary to use "frequens" with an ablative, to mean "crowded with."

Of course, never forget Cato the Elder and _Carthago delenda est!_


----------



## Whodunit

judkinsc said:


> Why not just "Carthage, crowded with treasure, led the Libyans to triumphs."
> i.e. Carthage was a good leader and had lots of gold to support its wars.


 
Oh, well, sometimes one should think more easily. If your dictionary says that "frequens" often requires the ablative, I will believe it. Your sentences makes perfect sense, but ...



> Carthage is basically Libya, so it makes perfect sense. They were well able to support their wars with national funds.


 
... do you really think that Carthage was situated in Libya? Not to my knowledge. 



> Of course, never forget Cato the Elder and _Carthago delenda est!_


 
What does that have to do with the translation of the Latin sentence?


----------



## judkinsc

I think you have mistaken the Classical geography for more modern geography.  Libya was any part of Northern Africa, and Carthage was the major city of Northern Africa.  

_Carthago delenda est_ is one of the most famous lines referring to Carthage, but I used it for humor.


----------



## Whodunit

judkinsc said:


> I think you have mistaken the Classical geography for more modern geography. Libya was any part of Northern Africa, and Carthage was the major city of Northern Africa.


 
Yes, you're right. I confused "Libya" with the modern country Libya." 



> _Carthago delenda est_ is one of the most famous lines referring to Carthage, but I used it for humor.


 
I know it, but I wasn't able to see any relation to my query. Anyway, _Carthago *deleta* est_ and thanks for your help.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I quite agree with Judkinsc's translation:

1- "frequens" may be used with an ablative and the two words are in a good position "Gaza frequens....Karthago".
2- "Karthago" is definitely a nominative ( acc. Karthaginem ).
3-Libya is ruled by Karthago at that age.


----------



## judkinsc

_Carthago delenda est. _It's the passive periphrastic.  Cato the Elder's rhetorical phrase in the Senate, urging the destruction of Carthage.
"Carthage must be destroyed!"

It's ironic since I reference a Latin senator who urges the destruction of Carthage, while you reference a phrase talking about Carthage's victories, and Rome and Carthage were two great enemies in the Punic Wars.
I doubt that Cato would have liked this phrase referring to Carthage.


----------



## jazyk

> _Carthago delenda est. _It's the passive periphrastic. Cato the Elder's rhetorical phrase in the Senate, urging the destruction of Carthage.
> "Carthage must be destroyed!"


You don't get Whodunit's joke, do you? Whodunit, kudos to you, I totally "dig" your joke.


----------



## judkinsc

Yes, Carthage was destroyed.  The ironic relation, however, was questioned.


----------



## Whodunit

judkinsc said:


> _Carthago delenda est. _It's the passive periphrastic. Cato the Elder's rhetorical phrase in the Senate, urging the destruction of Carthage.
> "Carthage must be destroyed!"


 
Of course, of course. However, I just wanted to make a pun with your gerundive sentence. Would you have understood "Carthago delenda erat" or "Cathago deleta erat?" Damn, it's a mess to explan jokes. 



jazyk said:


> You don't get Whodunit's joke, do you? Whodunit, kudos to you, I totally "dig" your joke.


 
Thanks for the kind words; I'm glad you got it.


----------

